# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Κορτιζονη και κιλα

## Lacrymosa

Καλησπερα! :)
Εδω και περιπου 2 βδομαδες παιρνω χαπια κορτιζονης για προβλημα κυστικης ακμης π εχω (ταλαιπωρουμαι χρονια με ακμη, εχω κανει θεραπειες με αλοιφες και αντιβιωσεις, και τωρα λαμβανω κορτιζονη απο το στομα, μετα απο παροτρυνση της γιατρου μου, εγω δεν πολυηθελα).
Ενω μου εξηγησε και μου ειπε τι πρεπει να προσεχω κτλ, εχω βαλει 6 κιλα ενω προσεχω τη διατροφη μου, αλατι κομμενο εντελως οπως και ζαχαρη, ψωμι με μετρο, γλυκα καθολου, βασικα ολη μερα φρουτα τρωω σχεδον και γιαουρτακια.
Νιωθω γενικα πρησμενη και στο προσωπο φαινεται κιολας κ δεν μ αρεσει.
Εψαχνα χτες στο ιντερνετ σε διαφορα φορουμς σχετικα με την κορτιζονη και διαβαζα διαφορα..
Αλλοι γραφαν μαλιστα οτι χασαν κ κιλα, τι να πω!
Επισης οτι η κορτιζονη μενει στον οργανισμο για πολυ καιρο αφοτου τη σταματησεις, οποτε πρεπει να συνεχισεις να προσεχεις..
Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι ενω προσεχω γιατι ξερω τι εστι αυτο το φαρμακο, εχω παρει κιλα, μαλλον κατακρατησεις θα ειναι.
Ομως και οταν τη σταματησω θελει διαιτα, δεν φευγει ετσι το πρηξιμο.
Θα συνεχισω τη θεραπεια για ενα μηνα ακομα.
Επισης να πω οτι στο θεμα της ακμης εκανε δουλεια φοβερη, μαραθηκαν τα περισσοτερα, εκτος φυσικα απο τρυπουλες π εχω πολλες
και δυστυχως θα μεινουν για παντα!
Εχει κανει κανεις αλλος αγωγη με κορτιζονη και αν ναι, εβαλε κιλα?
Τι τρωγατε? Το αλατι το κοψατε εντελως? γλυκα μια φορα τη βδομαδα ξερω γω?
Ο,τι αλλο εχετε να προτεινετε, ευπροσδεκτο!
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και καλο καλοκαιρι να περνατε!

----------


## Συνήθεια

εγω δεν ξέρω να σου πω γιατί με τα φάρμακα δεν έχω επαφή , αλλά να προσέχεις μικρή , έχεις και το ιστορικό το βουλιμικό και της διατροφικής διαταραχής , και μάλλον περνάς πάλι τα ίδια άγχη με το παρελθόν. δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος για 6 κιλά , νέα είσαι πολύ, φαντάζομαι τώρα στρογγυλή και γυναίκα όμορφη με καμπύλες θηλυκές και πρόσωπο λαμπάδα. Δες τη θετική μεριά!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου Συνηθεια, χρονια και ζαμανια! :)
Το μονο καλο και θετικο ειναι οτι η ακμη εχει υποχωρησει δραματικα και οι κυστες εχουν μαραθει εντελως σχεδον..
Δυστυχως εχει και παραπλευρες απωλειες..
Αλατι κομμενο οπως και ζαχαρη, φυσικα που και που κανενα γλυκακι γιατι χωρις γλυκο δεν παλευεται.. αλλα το βασικο ειναι το αλατι..
Θα μου πεις νατριο υπαρχει σε σχεδον ολες τις τροφες.. οποτε δεν γλυτωνεις.. 
Το κακο με τη κορτιζονη ειναι οι κατακρατησεις.. δεν πεινας, δεν αυξανεται η ορεξη, ομως το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο και μν σου πω μετα πιο δυσκολο να χασεις!
Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, προσεχω οσο μπορω, αντε να τελειωνει η θεραπεια!

----------


## aiza

Δεν ξέρω, φαντάζομαι θα ένιωθα εγώ πιο άνετα με το σώμα μου. Δεν μπήκα ποτέ στη διαδικασία να το σκεφτώ αυτό! Ίσως αυτό που με ενοχλεί να είναι η σύγκρηση, το θέμα είναι ότι κάνω παραία με τα κορίτσια απ' το μπαλέτο, είναι όλες πάνω από 1,75 και κοντά πενίντα κιλά.

----------


## stargazper

Γεια σου Lacrymosa, 
καταλαβαίνω ακριβός το τι περνάς με την κορτιζόνη. Εγώ βεβαία παίρνω τον τελευταίο ένα χρόνο Prezolon από τρία χαπάκια ημερήσιος παίρνω εναλλάξ ένα και μισό. αλλά για άλλο λόγο, ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα σε συνδυασμό με άλλα φάρμακά, μεθοτραξατη. για να μη βαλεις καθόλου κιλα πρεπει να σταματήσεις οτι εχει σχέση με αλατι να προσέχεις το νερο να ειναι εμφιαλωμένο και χαμηλό σε νάτριο όπως να και οτι εχει σχεση με επεξεργασμενα τροφιμα ζυμες,σαλτσες, ετοιμες σουπες, ψωμι κλπ κ να διαβαζεις τις ταμπελες οποθ αναγραφετε αλατι ή νάτριο. αλλα δυστιχως ενα φουσκομα ισως υπαρξει μετα απο καιρο οπως κ εμενα τωρα αρχισε, μετα απο ενα χρονο, να με ενοχλεί μιας κ προσεχω παρα πολυ τα κιλα μου κλπ κ την εμφανιση μου και φοβαμε πολυ. Θα ηθελα ομςσ να σε ρωτησς σχετικα με τα Dulcolax αυτα τα καταραμενα χαπια που κατέληξα να παιρνω μετ απο ενα πρόβλημα δισκιλιοτητας οπου κανεις γαστρεντερολογος δε με βοήθησε αλλα με οδηγησε σε αυτα ωσ λυση. Διαβασα σε ενα αλλο φορυμ οτι επερνες 12 μαξιμουμ παλιοτερα. σε παρακαλω πολυπολυ θα ήθελα να μου πεις τι έκανες για να τα σταματήσεις και πως το καταφερες, εχω μεγαλο θεμα σε παρακαλω βοηθισε με. ευχαριστω Lacrymosa u are a hero....

----------


## stargazper

παντος δεν ξερς αν ακομα παιρνεις κορτιζόνη αλλα οι παρενέργειες φαινονται μετα απο αρκετο καιρο δυστυχώς και στη διάθεση όπως και στη σωματική αντοχή. αλλα για τα κιλά παίζει ρολο η διατροφη και οι μειωμενοι υδατάνθρακες γιατι τους κανει λιπος και η καλύτερη λυση ειναι να τρως παραπάνω πρωτεΐνες. γιατι αποδυναμώνετε ο μυικός ιστός με τη κορτιζόνη και αυξάνετε ο λιπώδης.

----------


## δελφίνι

Εγώ ξέρω ότι όσοι έχουνε κάνει θεράπεια με κορτιζόνη βάλανε πολλά κιλά, οπότε θέλει προσοχή!

----------


## minaspap

Lacrymosa Καλησπερα καταρχην! Το εχω περασει και εγω το λουκι με την κορτιζονη, επαιρνα 3 μηνες για ενα προβλημα που ειχα στο γονατο. Δυστυχως οσο και αν προσεχα τη διατροφη μου, επαιρνα σταθερα βαρος...στο τελος ημουν 15 κιλα πανω. Με το που ξεκινησα ξανα γυμναστηριο τον πρωτο μηνα ημουν 6 κιλα μειον...τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα κιλα ειναι νερα! Η κορτιζονη προκαλει κατακρατηση υγρων στο σωμα...οποτε λογικο ειναι να εισαι πρησμενη.

----------


## Serenity2

Καλημέρα Lacrymosa. Εγώ είχα εμπειρία με κορτιζόνη και δεν θέλει ίχνος αλατιού και ζάχαρης. Ακόμα και το γιαούρτι που τρώς έχει αλάτι! Κατα τα άλλα μπορείς να τρώς τηγανιτές πατάτες, ψητό κοτόπουλο κ.α. Φιλικά Serenity.

----------

